# TV Show 'Luck' axed after third horse dies filming



## Fahrenheit (15 March 2012)

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/dustin-hoffman-drama-cancelled-following-horse-deaths.html


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (15 March 2012)

I watched the first programme, couldnt understand what was going on but I battled through to the end hoping the penny might drop.  It didnt!

Lasted 5 mins of the second programme and gave up.  

What a god damn awful series!

Glad its been axed.


----------



## BBH (15 March 2012)

Glad its axed.

If I want to watch horses die I can just watch Cheltenham can't I


----------



## Over2You (15 March 2012)

Let me get this straight. Three horses die while working on a TV show and it gets cancelled. Five racehorses die in just a couple of days at the same meeting, but the meeting goes on as usual?? Shows just what a callous entity the racing industry is!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2012)

Over2You said:



			Let me get this straight. Three horses die while working on a TV show and it gets cancelled. Five racehorses die in just a couple of days at the same meeting, but the meeting goes on as usual?? Shows just what a callous entity the racing industry is!!
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder when you were going to jump on that band wagon again


----------



## carthorse (15 March 2012)

Totally agree with over2you


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 March 2012)

LOne of the horses who died was being led when it reared and went over backwards sustaining a severe head injury. This could have happened at any time to anyone and whilst it is very sad this was an accident which could not have been predicted.


----------



## Over2You (16 March 2012)

carthorse said:



			Totally agree with over2you
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Glad to see there is somebody else who actually cares about horse welfare.


----------



## Little Squirrel (16 March 2012)

Over2You said:



			Thank you. Glad to see there is somebody else who actually cares about horse welfare.
		
Click to expand...

What an ignorant thing to say.


----------



## ladyt25 (16 March 2012)

I haven't opened the link so don't know what the TV show is anyway or what happened. Over2You though, your name would suggest you are an eventing fan, is that right? How do you differentiate between racing and eventing when it comes to this said 'cruelty'? Horses (and people of course) die in eventing all the time and often do not get veterinary attention half as quickly as the racehorses who are seen within minutes if that after an incident.

Ok, so eventing isn't on TV as often although there are competitions all the time so does that mean, because people don't see the accidents it's not as bad? Plus, many horses who event are brought on through the hunting field where, again, many horses die!!

Unfortunately horses do die - look what just happened to poor Polly Stockton's horse rthat has just been killed, does that make them 'cruel' to or is it just a tragic accident???


----------



## griffin2727 (16 March 2012)

Totally agree with over2you..just adding my support. Simply not acceptable  ..simple as that !


----------



## Maui+Bec (23 March 2012)

agree with 'Over2You'. Got to admit the racing industry is higher risk and in many cases alot more ruthless.


----------



## HBM1 (23 March 2012)

ladyt25 said:



			I haven't opened the link so don't know what the TV show is anyway or what happened. Over2You though, your name would suggest you are an eventing fan, is that right? How do you differentiate between racing and eventing when it comes to this said 'cruelty'? Horses (and people of course) die in eventing all the time and often do not get veterinary attention half as quickly as the racehorses who are seen within minutes if that after an incident.

Ok, so eventing isn't on TV as often although there are competitions all the time so does that mean, because people don't see the accidents it's not as bad? Plus, many horses who event are brought on through the hunting field where, again, many horses die!!

Unfortunately horses do die - look what just happened to poor Polly Stockton's horse rthat has just been killed, does that make them 'cruel' to or is it just a tragic accident???
		
Click to expand...


If you had known what the show was you may have had a different view.  These horses who are dying are not racing-fit horses, it is not a documentary, it is a drama series which uses retired racehorses to run often several times a day, just to get the right shot.  They are simply not fit enough to do this and this is why so many have died and the show has been shut down.


----------



## Fantasy_World (24 March 2012)

HBM1 said:



			If you had known what the show was you may have had a different view.  These horses who are dying are not racing-fit horses, it is not a documentary, it is a drama series which uses retired racehorses to run often several times a day, just to get the right shot.  They are simply not fit enough to do this and this is why so many have died and the show has been shut down.
		
Click to expand...

Actually she was referring to racing and not the TV series Luck.
Yes they were ex racers and it is sad shame they died whilst making the series, however it is something that they were given a job to do after racing and not just slaughtered once their racing days were over. A fact not just limited to racehorses racing but also stud horses used by the same industry. In fact my own mare was offered to be put down at the stud, Mickley Stud when she was found to be barren and no longer capable of producing foals. So it seems like some people in the industry do have nothing but contempt for the horses and their lives.
Oh and I am a racing fan btw but get sick of seeing adverts and self glorification for some of these people, if only the public were aware of the bigger picture and what happens behind the scenes. Like in any other equine sport it is never exposed as the only deaths you tend to hear about are those of high profile horses or ones killed at events or in front of the cameras.
Horses are abused, starved, neglected and killed every day for our pleasure.
Many folks who should know better do not give an iota about the horses in their care. They are commodities and will always be seen as such by them!


----------

